# problem bei ServerAlias



## Zauberer (6. Sep. 2008)

hallo,

ich werde net schlau. ich habe 3 domains auf meinem server laufen.
2 domains kann ich mit www und ohne www aufrufen.

die 3. geht nur mit www.
ich habe auch mal den serveralias bei der dritten domaine selber eingetragen, doch nach dem ich apache neu gestartet habe, ist es wieder wech 

hat jemand eine idee woran es liegt?
habe die aktuelle ispconfig 2.2.25

danke schon mal...


----------



## Till (7. Sep. 2008)

Erstmal vorweg, niemals die Datei Vhost_ispconfig.conf manuell editieren!

Dann zu Deinem Problem, lege einfach eine co-domain mit leerem host Feld für domain3.de in der Webseite www.domain3.de an und dann stell sicher, dass domain3.de auch wirklich mit einem DNS A-Record aif die IP des Servers verweist.


----------



## Zauberer (7. Sep. 2008)

ja das habe ich auch schon versucht.
bekomme diese meldung:

Sie haben bereits ein Web oder eine Domain mit dem Namen .cpwh.de angelegt.
Die Domain ist bereits einem anderen Kunden zugeordnet.

problem ich habe sie net zu geordnet.
gibt es ne möglichkeit ispconfig wieder zurück zustellen so das ich mit Kunde1 usw wieder anfangen kann? 

habe leider nicht viel ahnung von dem ganzen...


----------



## Till (8. Sep. 2008)

Dann leere bitte mal alle Papierkörbe im isp-manager.


----------



## Zauberer (8. Sep. 2008)

das habe ich auch schon gemacht. hmmm...


----------



## Till (8. Sep. 2008)

Möglicherweise versuchst Du auch, eine Subdomain cpwh.de einem anderen Kunden zuzuordnen,. das geht nicht, Du musst due Subdomain von cpwh.de unter dem gleichen Kunden wie cpwh.de anlegen.


----------



## Zauberer (8. Sep. 2008)

wenn ich ihnen mal die daten gebe, könnten sie mal nachsehen was da los ist? so lamgsam blicke ich net mehr durch was ich da mache... 

wenn es keine umstände macht...


----------



## Zauberer (8. Sep. 2008)

so habe ispconfig neu installiert nun geht es.
leider habe ich festgestellt, das ich über mein portal nun keine ordner oder daten hochladen kann. woran liegt das?


----------



## Till (8. Sep. 2008)

Vermutlich hast Du beim hochladen der Ordner die Rechte nicht richtig gesetzt, so dass auch der apache Webserver in die Ordner schreiben kann. Oder aber Du musst suphp einsetzen, falls Dein Portal in php geschrieben ist.


----------



## Zauberer (8. Sep. 2008)

jo habe ich total vergessen... LOL
sa24 setzte die rechte immer automatisch...

danke für die schnelle hilfe...

super sache das ispconfig und hoffe v3 wird genau so gut...


----------



## Till (8. Sep. 2008)

Wenn Du andere Rechte beim Upload setzen willst, schau mal in die proftpd.conf Datei.


----------



## Zauberer (9. Sep. 2008)

ich denke das passt so. werde mal lieber net so viel da rum basteln... sonst muss ich ja hier wieder fragen weil was net mehr geht 

aber eine farge hätte ich noch. gibt es templates für ispconfig?


----------



## Till (9. Sep. 2008)

ISPConfig ist template basiert, somit gibt es also Templates. Aber im Moment nur den Template Satz, der mitgeliefert wird.


----------

